# Wood airstones for Yeast CO2?



## daizeUK (8 Feb 2014)

Currently I use normal airstones for my DIY yeast CO2 system.  I've got the airstone positioned under my filter intake and I'm quite pleased with the results.

The only problem is, the airstones crumble after only 3 weeks.  They're cheap so I don't mind the cost of replacing them but I don't want them making a mess in my tank.

I've tried ceramic diffusers and they're a no-go.  I know some yeast users have had luck with them but I can't get enough pressure.

Can anybody comment on wooden airstones, like the kind used for protein skimmers?  I'm wondering if they could last longer than the usual airstones and obviously they wouldn't crumble.  I'm okay if they clog up and need replacing after a few months.  Anyone tried them?


----------



## three-fingers (8 Feb 2014)

I find them excellent, and produce much finer bubbles than my ceramic diffusers. Though bubble size is more inconsistent, and some brands are better than others. Sander ones seem good. The wood expands with water over time, which results in bigger bubbles. This is remedied by drying the air stone out again, I've heard microwaving works well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim (8 Feb 2014)

Hi daize, you can use a swan cigarette filter pushed in the end of the tube, cheap to replace every week and quite fine bubbles.


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Feb 2014)

daizeUK said:


> I've tried ceramic diffusers and they're a no-go. I know some yeast users have had luck with them but I can't get enough pressure.


You need to purchase the nano CO2 diffusers, I used one with no issues when I was on yeast.

I used one of these:  for Aquarium Water Plant Fish Tank Nano CO2 Clear Glass Atomizer Reactor ZVQU057 | eBay

The ladder diffusers also work well:  CO2 Injection Flipper- DIY Yeast Diffuser Aquarium C02 | eBay


----------



## daizeUK (8 Feb 2014)

Thanks for all the tips and suggestions!

Three-fingers - that sounds very encouraging!  Do you know if Sander size 1 or 2 fits a standard air tube?

tim - are ciggy filters definitely safe for aquariums?

LondonDragon - unfortunately I just tried a nano diffuser that looks identical to the one you suggested but no success.  Maybe I've got a loose seal somewhere that won't let the pressure build up.  I could try to find the bad connection and give it another try...

Do you think the ladder you linked is a better design than this one?  HAGEN CO2 NATURAL PLANT NUTRAFIN SYSTEM BUBBLE COUNTER DIFFUSER LADDER A7698 | eBay

Thanks again!


----------



## Vazkez (8 Feb 2014)

daizeUK said:


> LondonDragon - unfortunately I just tried a nano diffuser that looks identical to the one you suggested but no success. Maybe I've got a loose seal somewhere that won't let the pressure build up. I could try to find the bad connection and give it another try... Do you think the ladder you linked is a better design than this one? HAGEN CO2 NATURAL PLANT NUTRAFIN SYSTEM BUBBLE COUNTER DIFFUSER LADDER A7698 | eBay


 
Hi daize,

I am also using the nano ceramic diffuser. The trick is you will need to add more yeast for high pressure. Sometimes (when I do not want to wait) I also gently squize the main bottle to build the pressure faster.

ATM I run two bottles one with the ceramic nano diffuser and one with the hagen ladder. I did not try the one dragon posted but I am very happy with the hagen one.

However the easy and best way to diffuse your CO2 to let the bubbles go strait to your intake of your filter. Unfortunately I do not have canister fillter so my one is not realy good for it.

Vaz


----------



## tim (8 Feb 2014)

> tim - are ciggy filters definitely safe for aquariums?


I used this method for around 6 months with no issue there are a couple of you tube vids if you google diy co2 cigarette filter, cheap and cheerful method IMO.


----------



## daizeUK (8 Feb 2014)

Thanks guys, lots of ideas for me to try here!

Currently I've got three bottles with 1/4 tsp yeast each = 3/4 tsp total for a 120L tank.  How much yeast would I need to drive a ceramic diffuser?

What's the best way to check for leaks?  I've heard that washing up liquid is useful to watch for escaping bubbles, how exactly would I do this?


----------



## Vazkez (8 Feb 2014)

daizeUK said:


> Currently I've got three bottles with 1/4 tsp yeast each = 3/4 tsp total for a 120L tank. How much yeast would I need to drive a ceramic diffuser?


 
ufff I am dosing 2 tsp to 1 bottle (with the ceramic diffuser) but 1 and 1/2 will do as well. I am trying to keep stabile CO2 (a bit hard with DIY) so I have to change the bottle after max 4 days (normali 3).
Do you use silicone ? I found silicone to leak gas so I tryed super glue and from that time useing only that. No leaks. However the best way to check for leaks is water with washing up liquid in.

vaz


----------



## tim (8 Feb 2014)

Brush the washing up liquid/ water mix around all your seals, check valves etc then watch for large bubbles indicating a leak.


----------



## three-fingers (8 Feb 2014)

"Three-fingers - that sounds very encouraging!  Do you know if Sander size 1 or 2 fits a standard air tube?"

Both sizes fit the standard tubing .  I like the air stones as they don't need as much pressure to work, create smaller bubbles, plus I can use less yeast at start-up then be lazy and leave the bottles for longer than originally scheduled between changes as the CO2 bubbles won't suddenly stop coming through once as the pressure drops.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parotet (8 Feb 2014)

If you use a cable tie around the tube where the cig filter is, you can have smaller bubbles... But the misty bubbles will last only 30 seconds, then you will have small bubbles for 2 days, acceptable ones for 3 days and then just bubbles than run directly to the surface due to its size.


----------



## daizeUK (8 Feb 2014)

Brilliant thanks for all the advice!


----------



## heathen06 (13 Feb 2016)

Dennerle do a MINI VERSION OF THE FLIPPER if you've got a small tank.


----------



## zozo (13 Feb 2016)

You know those little ceramic rings which are used for biofoltering? 




Work like a charme .. Give it a try and you'll be astonished.. Since you have crumbled airstones you probably have the plastic hose connector, just make them fit (sandpaper) and kit it in place. The other end you could close with a plastic plug wich are used in those little parfum test tubes your girlfriend or mother will have tons of them. I used one like that for a while when i cracked my diffuser and was waiting for a new one. Was pretty pleased about the bubble results, if you don't mind the looks. 

Only thing was my tank smelled like Coco Chanel for days..


----------



## xim (14 Feb 2016)

daizeUK said:


> ...
> What's the best way to check for leaks?  I've heard that washing up liquid is useful to watch for escaping bubbles, how exactly would I do this?



For yeast CO2, I submerged them in the water, plugged the opening and squeezed the bottle.


----------

